# all done/valmis/tulla valmista



## akana

Is there a single expression in Finnish that would equate to the English expression "all done/finished?" This expression is quite common in English, and is used in a wide variety of contexts. The following illustrate some of them, and my attempts at translation. What I'm looking for is a more versatile phrase or structure that would apply to many or all, though I'm not sure such an equivalent exists. If not, any comments on my varied attempts would be appreciated:

I'm *all done* eating. I can't eat another bite.
_Olen lopettanut syömisen/Olen aivan valmis. En jaksa syödä enempää.
_
Are you *all done* with today's newspaper? I was hoping to look through it before bed.
_Oletko vielä lukenut tämän päivän lehden? Halusin selata sitä ennen nukkumaanmenoa._

Are you *quite finished*/Are you *all done* now? I think we've heard enough complaining.
_Riittää jo. Taisi olla kuultu tarpeeksi valittamista.
_
I heard you were working on a new birdhouse. Are you *all done* now?
_Kuulin, että nikkaroit uutta lintupönttöä. Saitko sen jo valmiiksi?
_
How's college going? Are you *all done* for the summer now?
_Miten yliopistossa menee? Joko luokat päättyvät kesäksi?
_
I asked you to clean your room this morning. Are you *all done* yet?
_Pyysin sinua siivoamaan huoneesi tänä aamuna. Tuliko vielä valmista?
_
Are you *all done* with that hammer? Here's another nail sticking up.
_Saanko käyttää vasaraa? Tässä on vielä toinen naula irti.

_Paljon kiitoksia!


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> I'm *all done* eating. I can't eat another bite.
> Olen lopettanut syömisen/_Olen aivan täynnä. En jaksa syödä enempää.
> _
> Are you *all done* with today's newspaper? I was hoping to look through it before bed.
> _Oletko jo lukenut tämän päivän lehden? Haluaisin selata sitä ennen nukkumaanmenoa._
> 
> Are you *quite finished*/Are you *all done* now? I think we've heard enough complaining.
> _Riittää jo. Taitaa olla kuultu tarpeeksi valittamista. Valittamista on varmaan kuultu jo tarpeeksi.
> _
> I heard you were working on a new birdhouse. Are you *all done* now?
> _Kuulin, että nikkaroit uutta lintupönttöä. Saitko sen jo valmiiksi? *OK*
> _
> How's college going? Are you *all done* for the summer now?
> _Miten yliopistossa menee? Joko luennot päättyivät kesäksi?
> _
> I asked you to clean your room this morning. Are you *all done* yet?
> _Pyysin sinua siivoamaan huoneesi tänä aamuna. Tuliko jo valmista? Joko teit sen?
> _
> Are you *all done* with that hammer? Here's another nail sticking up.
> Saanko käyttää_ Tarvitsetko vielä sitä vasaraa? Tässä on vielä toinen naula irti._


All your sentences would be understood without problems. I only gave some more common expressions.


----------



## akana

Kiitos paljon, Hakro. If I narrow the list a bit, would using "tulla valmista" be appropriate in these examples?

I'm all done eating. I can't eat another bite.
_Tuli jo valmista. En jaksa syödä enempää.
_
I heard you were working on a new birdhouse. Are you all done now?
_Kuulin, että nikkaroit uutta lintupönttöä. Joko tuli valmista?
_
I asked you to clean your room this morning. Are you all done yet?
_Pyysin sinua siivoamaan huoneesi tänä aamuna. Tuliko jo valmista/Tuliko jo puhdasta?_

And how does _tulla valmista_ differ from simply using _valmis_? Are the following roughly equivalent?

_Se on valmis.
Valmista tuli._

Kiitos uudestaan.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

While we wait for Hakro's comments, I'd like to mention that in Helsinki no one says _lintupönttö._ We say _linnunpönttö._

"I'm all done eating. I can't eat another bite.
_Tuli jo valmista. En jaksa syödä enempää."

_I associate _tuli jo valmista_ with accomplishing something more concrete or laborious than just eating. If I were painting a fence, for example, I might say _tuli jo valmista_ or, probably, _valmista tuli.

_Your other suggestions sound all right to my ear.


----------

